# Destinataire reçoit les photos pivotées



## Christelle95 (22 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerai savoir si il y a une procédure afin que les destinataires de mes courriels reçoivent mes photos à l'endroit. Quand j'envoie une photo prise avec l'iPad verticalement la personne à qui je l'envoie la reçoit horizontalement. 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Christelle95 (22 Juin 2012)

Ok ! Le destinataire a windows 7 et le client mail est sympatico (bell canada).
Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Christelle95 (23 Juin 2012)

La personne les consulte direct sur internet, quand je me les envoie sur mon Pc ca me fait la même chose.


----------

